# POLL!! What do you run for a plow truck? Pickups, not heavy trucks.



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

What brand do you plow with? If more than one, pick your favorite.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

70 views, and 14 votes?

Come ON guys...what's the hurt in voting?


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

Chevy and GMC should have been in one there the same truck.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Ask 100 GM owners if they are the same, and 95 will say NO!...only the 5 others have any common sense..


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I plow 79 driveways ..... with Jeeps


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1574640 said:


> 70 views, and 14 votes?
> 
> Come ON guys...what's the hurt in voting?


Pretty shy group around here.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Chevy............... :waving:


----------



## Gioscapes (Jan 14, 2013)

*ford* f 250


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Chevy. Now there are 68 votes


----------



## GARRETTWOOD (Feb 3, 2005)

Gmc 2500 hd


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

99 Dodge 2500! All GMC's & Chevy's are too low to the ground in front.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

A 94 f350 and 96 f250
And all my buddies run fords 
2003 f350
2012 f350
2005 f350
2008 f250
Were all friends and we all run fords with western plows


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

our two main plow trucks are dodges...we also have two fords that are soon to be equipped...really don't mind the dodges, especially the cummins, but i prefer fords


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

chevy here, I would love to vote ford but normally the fords we equip are broke down half the time........ Our chevys never let us down like our fords do...


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

07 F-350 CC, SB, 6.0 PSD 
Boss VX-T up front..... Ebling 14er out back, with 100 gallons of fuel in the middle.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Chevys and Ford... the only _real_ trucks


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

05 2500hd and will be looking for a 97 f250 or f350 this summer. both are solid trucks.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1574474 said:


> What brand do you plow with? If more than one, pick your favorite.


You should really add Jeeps. There is a large urban market where full size pickups are virtually worthless.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't edit a poll, it's the forum software...pretty basic. Can't embed a video either, that I can figure anyway.


----------



## lucky921 (Dec 31, 2012)

love fords nice to plow in not low like chevy and gmc


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

06 Chevy 2500HD. Boss 9.2 Poly V out front and a Snow Ex tailgate spreader. 


Not quite sure where the problem of the Chevy's being to low in the front makes them useless. It's pretty simple to fix that problem.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I plow with my Dad's 2010 Toyota Tundra most of the time but, I have a 2002 Chevy 1500. If my next truck isn't a 3/4 ton I think I'm going to get a Tundra.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

ducaticorse;1576717 said:


> You should really add Jeeps. There is a large urban market where full size pickups are virtually worthless.


You can tag "dodge".


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

jasonv;1581182 said:


> You can tag "dodge".


A Dodge Cherokee or a Ram Wrangler? How about a Jeep 3500 Dually? Might as well get a Mercedez Charger as well. Maybe throw a Freightliner or Smart car badge on them too. 
Could probably get you a Thomas Short Bus to ride if you want to lump everything together under one parent company and say it's all the same.


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

GMC/FORD...Hard to pick just one because I have good luck with both of them.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

..Thumbs Up


----------



## Murphy4570 (Jan 16, 2012)

1987 Dodge W150. Made back when they were worth a damn.


----------



## foryou2nv (Feb 1, 2013)

*88 to 95 Chevy GMC*

Cheapest and easiest to repair, Chevy,GMC 2500 3/4 ton. Throttle body fuel injection 350 4 bolt main.
Everything under the hood is easily accessible. Unless the fuel pump fails you can get usually them going again pretty quick. ussmileyflag


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

We use Chevy gassers and ford diesels.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

There is really no question that is more debated than this - in the afterwork bar room that is. 

Thats like asking someone "who do you like better, democrats or republicans?" No one will ever win.


----------



## jthurman (Jan 16, 2012)

Use my '04 chevy 2500 HD because that is what I have. Use what is at hand


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Spool it up;1581664 said:


> ..Thumbs Up


A picture is worth a thousand words.
Thumbs Up


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Murphy4570;1582800 said:


> 1987 Dodge W150. Made back when they were worth a damn.


I miss my old 85 W100! It was my first plow truck & I had it from 97 till 2010. Wish I had some pics of my old rig!


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Mark13;1581501 said:


> A Dodge Cherokee or a Ram Wrangler? How about a Jeep 3500 Dually? Might as well get a Mercedez Charger as well. Maybe throw a Freightliner or Smart car badge on them too.
> Could probably get you a Thomas Short Bus to ride if you want to lump everything together under one parent company and say it's all the same.


That "Dodge" should read "Fiat".

Mercedes has nothing to do with it. That's a different brand.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

Actually Mercedes had a heavy hand in the charger, 300 , Durango, grand cherokee, ans truck design and engineering. The chargers/300's have an identical suspension design as the e ans s class mb, and the transmissions are the same on the red mb and Chrysler platforms. The trucks also use the same trans although some slight changes were done.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

Although I will say the Chrysler products are superior to the Mercedes in 1 large aspect.....if your trans goes in you Benz they sell you a 7-12k trans new from Benz. If your Chrysler trans dies you can actually get it rebuilt by just about any trrans shop. Did I mention mb has their theft deterrent system built into the trans control module which is part of the valve body which the Mercedes dealer will NOt sell.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

Now if only ford would get a decent trans for their 3/4 ton and up trucks you could overlook the poor modular motor design. It is tough to beat an Allison trans.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

My 6.2 6 speed auto Ford is fine. Not one thing I can find to cry about.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

GM is winning 85 to 83...just saying.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Ford f-250


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

4 fords 1 chevy


----------



## Snown13 (Oct 23, 2011)

Chevy! A duramax paired with the allison, lot's of power and always reliable!


----------



## LDULIN (Jul 16, 2007)

*Ford all the way*

08 f350 turbo- meyer lot pro with wings, 05 f350 td with meyer, 05 f250 gas western , 04 f350td meyer and a 1987 f350 mason dump with snowex- vmaxx 8500 no plow


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

add 6 more to the ford count.
i have 7 fords all with meyers plows


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

2006Sierra1500;1594395 said:


> GM is winning 85 to 83...just saying.


Now losing 87 to 95.......jus sayin..wesport


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dodge dually 3500 and GMC 2500, both w/ Westerns.


----------



## gafred (Nov 8, 2011)

1992-3 F350 4x4, manual everything in the interior. 460 gas, 5 speed and Rhino lined.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

F350 Super Duty Power Stroke with a Boss 8'0 Super trip and Goodyear Duratracs awesome combination...Straight up plowing machines!!!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Snown13;1594604 said:


> Chevy! A duramax paired with the allison, lot's of power and always reliable!


Yep! Thumbs Up

Ford can match it, but not beat it.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1574775 said:


> Ask 100 GM owners if they are the same, and 95 will say NO!...only the 5 others have any common sense..


They are made on the same assembly line.

Years ago I was a GMC dealer mechanic. One year we had sold a few
GMC-Chevrolet / Jimmy-Blazers.

Yes you read that right.

The GMC's had Chevrolet tailgates.

We changed them back to all 100% GMC's.

No fooling.

Know we did that?

We took off the tailgate interior panel and removed the Chevrolet emblem from the tailgate. Then installed the GMC emblem through the same exact holes. Reinstalled the interior panel on the tailgate.


----------



## gafred (Nov 8, 2011)

32vld;1595410 said:


> They are made on the same assembly line.
> 
> Years ago I was a GMC dealer mechanic. One year we had sold a few
> GMC-Chevrolet / Jimmy-Blazers.
> ...


Just like my replacement Gen 2 Ford Explorer has a Mountaineer label on it. All the parts stripped off the 97 Explorer fit and will fit on the 00 Mountaineer.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Dodge 2500 cummins, not everyone can afford to repair the Dodge trans every other season 


Ram owners are special


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

32vld;1595410 said:


> They are made on the same assembly line.
> 
> Years ago I was a GMC dealer mechanic. One year we had sold a few
> GMC-Chevrolet / Jimmy-Blazers.
> ...


Everybody knows that. Same exact thing.

The brand game gets much weirder though when you start to see vehicles with logos on them that are ACTUALLY a different brand (rather than just a fake name), like GM used to resell a lot of SUZUKI vehicles. First under the "Geo" brand, then under the actual "Chevrolet" brand, was the TRACKER.... aka Suzuki Sidekick, or later Suzuki Vitara. They were sold under "Chevy Trucks", because GM couldn't figure out how to make an efficient 4x4 compact SUV. They had to resell someone else's.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I plow with a chevy and an gmc. I plan on putting a plow on my bronco.


----------



## gonorth16 (Jan 22, 2012)

GMC 1500hd


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I plow with all Fords. I wouldnt mind a chevy, but I dont like how low they are with the plows on the front. They are still good trucks though. Although Id never want a dodge unless it was given to me Thumbs Up


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

2005 GMC 2500HD --- 1980 Chevy K20


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

theplowmeister;1575152 said:


> I plow 79 driveways ..... with Jeeps


iv thought of this approach. my worry is that you coudl not get as clean of a scrape with a jeep as you can a full sized truck. or even a half ton truck :laughing:


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Ford F350. Plowing through nemo was a pleasure with it.


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

1984 f250 w/ 8' fisher("old blue")......1997 f350 w/ 9' mm fisher("big red").....2004 f250 w/ 8'6" ssv fisher("testament"). All were great trucks and made me money. Certainly be looking at another ford when the time comes....


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

2006 Ford 6.0L and 1999 Chevy 3500 dump 6.5L


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Dodge & a Dodge and yes another Dodge!!  
1500-2500-3500


----------

